
New Solar Panel Plant Will Meet Half of Global Demand - dmitriy_ko
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-29/gcl-system-plans-to-build-world-s-biggest-solar-panel-plant
======
32gbsd
*demand for solar panels

